# CHARTHAM PARK (WEST SUSSEX) THURSDAY 16th SEPTEMBER



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2010)

A few forum members have a game arranged at the above golf course on Thursday 16th September.
I have negotiated a deal with the club. Coffee & bacon rolls on arrival followed by 18 holes for the princely sum of Â£25.00 per person.
Coffee etc. is from 10.00am and I have three tee times booked from 11.00am with the option of a fourth if required.
We have the following players already, if anyone else would like to join us, please let us know.
Chartham Park falls midway between East Grinstead and Lingfield and is fairly easy to get to from either the M23 or M25 (it's close to Gatwick airport). The more the merrier.....

*1 SMIFFY 
    2 CRAPHACKER 
    3 MEDWAYJOHN 
    4 JUSTONE 
    5 LEFTIE 
    6 RICHARDC 
    7 BRATTY 
    8 PIEMAN 
    9 AUBURNWARRIOR
   10 NORMSKI*


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 27, 2010)

Niiiiice


----------



## Leftie (Aug 27, 2010)

Well done Craphacker.  You've done a great job there


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 28, 2010)

Well done Craphacker.  You've done a great job there  

Click to expand...


A good man knows his limitations.

I'm a good man.

I'm good at delegating.



Or more realistically, I'm good at being ignored, so the real work gets done despite me, rather than because of me.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 29, 2010)

Anybody else up for this???
As I say, I've got 4 tee times booked so enough room for 16 players....

*1 SMIFFY 
    2 CRAPHACKER 
    3 MEDWAYJOHN 
    4 JUSTONE 
    5 LEFTIE 
    6 RICHARDC 
    7 BRATTY 
    8 PIEMAN 
    9 AUBURNWARRIOR
   10 NORMSKI
   11 RAY TAYLOR
   12 GREG LINDLEY
   13 ALAN BANNISTER*


----------



## ADB (Aug 29, 2010)

Smiffy - just waiting on whether I can get the day off so can you put me down as a provisional 'yes'. Will confirm in a few days.

Sounds a good deal btw 

Thanks

Ad


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 29, 2010)

Smiffy - just waiting on whether I can get the day off so can you put me down as a provisional 'yes'. Will confirm in a few days.

Sounds a good deal btw 

Thanks

Ad
		
Click to expand...

No problem Ad. Just let me know as and when mate


----------



## Leftie (Aug 29, 2010)

Norm, Ray, Greg and Alan will make for an interesting 4 ball.     

Cut the lot of them I say


----------



## RichardC (Aug 29, 2010)

Any room for the father in law?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 29, 2010)

Any room for the father in law?
		
Click to expand...

If he wants to come Rich, we'll fit him in.
And he doesn't need jacket and tie this time


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 29, 2010)

Norm, Ray, Greg and Alan will make for an interesting 4 ball.     

Cut the lot of them I say   

Click to expand...

Norm's no danger, but the rest of 'em...


----------



## RichardC (Aug 29, 2010)

Any room for the father in law?
		
Click to expand...

If he wants to come Rich, we'll fit him in.
And he doesn't need jacket and tie this time
 

Click to expand...

He asked if they have a buggy? If not he will give it a miss.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 29, 2010)

Any room for the father in law?
		
Click to expand...

If he wants to come Rich, we'll fit him in.
And he doesn't need jacket and tie this time
 

Click to expand...

He asked if they have a buggy? If not he will give it a miss.
		
Click to expand...

They do have buggies. Don't know how much they charge though. I can find out if he's interested, but I know they have a fleet of them.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 29, 2010)

Norm's no danger
		
Click to expand...

nah! You're right. Easy money  )


----------



## ADB (Sep 1, 2010)

Rob

Just cleared the day from work so will join you if there is space.

Cheers

Ad


----------



## RichardC (Sep 1, 2010)

Father in Law is a yes and he will sort a buggy on the day.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2010)

Rob

Just cleared the day from work so will join you if there is space.

Cheers

Ad
		
Click to expand...

Well done Ad.
Will add you to the list mate.








			Father in Law is a yes and he will sort a buggy on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Rich.
Charlie's in


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2010)

*1 SMIFFY 
    2 CRAPHACKER 
    3 MEDWAYJOHN 
    4 JUSTONE 
    5 LEFTIE 
    6 RICHARDC 
    7 BRATTY 
    8 PIEMAN 
    9 AUBURNWARRIOR
   10 NORMSKI
   11 RAY TAYLOR
   12 GREG LINDLEY
   13 ALAN BANNISTER
   14 CHARLIE
   15 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE*

Still one place available!!


----------



## john0 (Sep 1, 2010)

I must say that you are very 'Northernist' when it comes to arranging these meets, it's about time you sorted something our for us poor paid northerners!


----------



## Leftie (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't think that Smiffy has ever restricted the meets to southern softies only


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2010)

Now have the 16...

*1 SMIFFY 
    2 CRAPHACKER 
    3 MEDWAYJOHN 
    4 JUSTONE 
    5 LEFTIE 
    6 RICHARDC 
    7 BRATTY 
    8 PIEMAN 
    9 AUBURNWARRIOR
   10 NORMSKI
   11 RAY TAYLOR
   12 GREG LINDLEY
   13 ALAN BANNISTER
   14 CHARLIE
   15 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
   16 EWAN PORRITT*


----------



## RichardC (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry Smiffy, but myself and Charlie need to pull out.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 2, 2010)

I can play Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry Smiffy, but myself and Charlie need to pull out.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this Rich.






			I can play Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

I've added you to the list, still looking for one more player then!!
  

*1 SMIFFY 
    2 CRAPHACKER 
    3 MEDWAYJOHN 
    4 JUSTONE 
    5 LEFTIE 
    6 SAWTOOTH
    7 BRATTY 
    8 PIEMAN 
    9 AUBURNWARRIOR
   10 NORMSKI
   11 RAY TAYLOR
   12 GREG LINDLEY
   13 ALAN BANNISTER
   14 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
   15 EWAN PORRITT*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2010)

Still one more player required!!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2010)

Still one more player required!
(Doesn't Dhan fancy it Leftie????)


----------



## medwayjon (Sep 7, 2010)

Invite your boss and stick him in my 4-ball Rob


----------



## Bratty (Sep 7, 2010)

Rob,

Want me to see if anyone on the GolfMagic forum fancies it?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2010)

Rob,

Want me to see if anyone on the GolfMagic forum fancies it?
		
Click to expand...

By all means Bratty.
Just need the one though


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh and weather permitting....

the white chinos will definitely be making their debut


----------



## Bratty (Sep 7, 2010)

As will my red ones, Rob!


----------



## ADB (Sep 7, 2010)

Is it fancy dress, no-one told me?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2010)

As will my red ones, Rob!
		
Click to expand...

Tell you what.
You wear your red ones with a white top and I'll wear my white ones with a red top.
We'll look like the Chuckle brothers.
To you, to me.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 7, 2010)

As will my red ones, Rob!
		
Click to expand...

Tell you what.
You wear your red ones with a white top and I'll wear my white ones with a red top.
We'll look like the Chuckle brothers.
To you, to me.
		
Click to expand...

I'll do it, mate! But I draw the line at wearing a fake moustache!


----------



## medwayjon (Sep 7, 2010)

Smiffy, you'll look like barry gibb in white chinos.

Him or julian clary.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2010)

Still got one place free if anyone else would like to join us???
There must be somebody else free in the area? Loads of members down this way


----------



## CrapHacker (Sep 8, 2010)

I've emailed a guy I used to work with who has shown an interest.  I delayed in contacting him coz it's best imo for regular forum guys to get together.

I'll let you know if I hear anything.

But if anyone else is interested, that'd take precedence in my book.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 8, 2010)

Waiting to hear from Dhan


----------



## Leftie (Sep 8, 2010)

Smiffy.  Dhan sends his regards and apologies as he can't make it.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2010)

Smiffy.  Dhan sends his regards and apologies as he can't make it.
		
Click to expand...

That's ok.
He's a knob anyway


----------



## ADB (Sep 9, 2010)

Smiffy - do you want money beforehand or are we settling up on the day?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Smiffy - do you want money beforehand or are we settling up on the day?
		
Click to expand...

Settle on the day Geezer.
I've paid a deposit but that basically covers my green fee.


----------



## ADB (Sep 9, 2010)

Cool - looking forward to it!


----------



## Bratty (Sep 9, 2010)

Rob,
No take up from GolfMagic as yet... want me to offer wider?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Rob,
No take up from GolfMagic as yet... want me to offer wider?  

Click to expand...

Where you thinking?
Satellite tour?


----------



## Bratty (Sep 9, 2010)

Someone at Westerham would be up for it, I'm sure.

But I can't believe that no-one else here or GolfMagic want to play!


----------



## shagster (Sep 9, 2010)

would love to play but on nights. friday is better as i only work every 3rd friday due to shifts.
good luck lads, hope the weather holds for you
shagster


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 9, 2010)

Someone at Westerham would be up for it, I'm sure.

But I can't believe that no-one else here or GolfMagic want to play!
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to play Bratty - but Thursdays are awkward with work.
Now had it been a Friday - I really like Chartham Park, but there will be other opportunities  


Golfmmad.


----------



## CrapHacker (Sep 10, 2010)

My guy is a definite no goer


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2010)

If anybody would like directions to the club please PM me and I will send them on to you.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd love to play Bratty - but Thursdays are awkward with work.
Now had it been a Friday - I really like Chartham Park, but there will be other opportunities  


Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it Golfmad! It's my first week off work since beginning of March!


----------



## JustOne (Sep 10, 2010)

Tell me about it Golfmad! It's my first week off work since beginning of March!
		
Click to expand...

Lazy bugger, I expect you'll be wanting time off at Christmas too!


----------



## Bratty (Sep 10, 2010)

Just the usual 1/2 day on 25th, James. Don't think that's too unreasonable!?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2010)

16th place now taken. "Pasty" (Ian) from the Golf Magic site is making up the party. 
PGA Pro as well!! I might have a singles match against him. PGA Pro's seem fairly easy to beat.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 11, 2010)

Pieman AND Pasty, it's a frikkin' food fest!

... I don't 'spose Salad or Cereal Bar is coming?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2010)

Pieman AND Pasty, it's a frikkin' food fest!

... I don't 'spose Salad or Cereal Bar is coming?
		
Click to expand...

Don't be stupid James. Whoever would have a name like that???

By the way, Muesli couldn't make it because his wife has a hospital appointment, and Ryvita is playing in a club match so he was unavailable.
Yoghurt Boy and Vitalite said that if there had been two places they would have come.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 13, 2010)

*1 SMIFFY 
    2 CRAPHACKER 
    3 MEDWAYJOHN 
    4 JUSTONE 
    5 LEFTIE 
    6 SAWTOOTH
    7 BRATTY 
    8 PIEMAN 
    9 AUBURNWARRIOR
   10 NORMSKI
   11 RAY TAYLOR
   12 GREG LINDLEY
   13 ALAN BANNISTER
   14 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
   15 EWAN PORRITT
   16 PASTY*

Will draw the names out of a hat this evening to get the groups sorted. 
Watch this space


----------



## CrapHacker (Sep 13, 2010)

Who gets to choose the hat ?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 13, 2010)

Who gets to choose the hat ?
		
Click to expand...

Believe it or not it's the Trilby that I wore in my taking apart of Bearwood Lakes during the Trilby Tour event...which is being shown on Sky TV this evening apparantly.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 13, 2010)

Odds on I'm going to be drawn with Pasty!!


----------



## Bratty (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm hoping to be drawn with Pasty, so he can fix my putting after two amateurs tried to help me at Cooden Beach!


----------



## JustOne (Sep 13, 2010)

Whomever I'm drawn with, I'd like to take the opportunity to apologise now  





			I'm hoping to be drawn with Pasty, so he can fix my putting after two amateurs tried to help me at Cooden Beach! 

Click to expand...

God couldn't fix that stroke!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm hoping to be drawn with Pasty, so he can fix my putting after two amateurs tried to help me at Cooden Beach! 

Click to expand...

NEVER ask amatuers for help - that's rule number 1 of golf!!

Don't ask a PGA pro either, they'll try and seel you a V-easy.

Best practise your stroke on your own.  It's what we've all had to do....occassionally....


----------



## JustOne (Sep 13, 2010)

Best practise your stroke on your own.  It's what we've all had to do....occassionally....  

Click to expand...

Speak for yourself, I didn't put up with the silly bint for 18yrs for no reason!

Looking forward to seeing you on Thurs, pray for sun!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 13, 2010)

Best practise your stroke on your own.  It's what we've all had to do....occassionally....  

Click to expand...

At Cooden it looked like he'd been practicing his stroke on his own for a fair while.............


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

Best practise your stroke on your own.  It's what we've all had to do....occassionally....  

Click to expand...

Speak for yourself, I didn't put up with the silly bint for 18yrs for no reason!

Looking forward to seeing you on Thurs, pray for sun!
		
Click to expand...

I'm well up for Thursday - can't wait.

Come rain, come shine, it'll be a good day.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

Best practise your stroke on your own.  It's what we've all had to do....occassionally....  

Click to expand...

At Cooden it looked like he'd been practicing his stroke on his own for a fair while............. 

Click to expand...

Chaffing of the palms??  

Gripping too tight, I'd say....


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2010)

Draw has been made. 3 ball out first, 3 x 4 balls to follow and James playing at the back as a single.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 14, 2010)

Best practise your stroke on your own.  It's what we've all had to do....occassionally....  

Click to expand...

At Cooden it looked like he'd been practicing his stroke on his own for a fair while............. 

Click to expand...

Chaffing of the palms??  

Gripping too tight, I'd say....  

Click to expand...

I'm amazed that you lot have only taken one meeting to see what my mates have taken years to notice; that I'm a massive w....................................... ind up merchant! 

Really looking forward to playing golf with you all again. Here's hoping for a drier round than yesterday's in Cumbria! Playing Morecambe this afternoon, so fingers crossed for that too!

See you all Thursday, chaps.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm amazed that you lot have only taken one meeting to see what my mates have taken years to notice...............
		
Click to expand...

I just can't believe that  








(That you've got mates, that is)


----------



## PieMan (Sep 14, 2010)

Draw has been made.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one........and?????


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2010)

Draw has been made.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one........and?????



Click to expand...

I was joking.
Draw will be made on the day to avoid any allegations of colusion. Have I spelt that right???


----------



## CrapHacker (Sep 14, 2010)

Draw has been made.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one........and?????



Click to expand...

I was joking.
Draw will be made on the day to avoid any allegations of colusion. Have I spelt that right???


Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2010)

Draw has been made.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one........and?????



Click to expand...

I was joking.
Draw will be made on the day to avoid any allegations of colusion. Have I spelt that right???


Click to expand...

Nope  

Click to expand...

Bollocks, you bald headed knob.
(There you go. Not one spelling mistake there)


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like we have a place free if anyone is interested in stepping in at the last minute.
Somebody has gone and injured themselves and has had to pull out.
Rob


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 15, 2010)

What time are people aiming to get there tomorrow?

I hope to be there at about 9 - traffic permitting.

Well up for this!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 15, 2010)

Aiming to be there around 9 also.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2010)

What time are people aiming to get there tomorrow?

I hope to be there at about 9 - traffic permitting.

Well up for this!
		
Click to expand...

9!!!!!
We're not teeing off until 11.00!
Coffee and Bacon rolls from 10.00am, I am planning to get there around that time 'cos I want to go out on the practice ground and kill some geese


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 15, 2010)

What time are people aiming to get there tomorrow?

I hope to be there at about 9 - traffic permitting.

Well up for this!
		
Click to expand...

9!!!!!
We're not teeing off until 11.00!
Coffee and Bacon rolls from 10.00am, I am planning to get there around that time 'cos I want to go out on the practice ground and kill some geese


Click to expand...

I need to prepare myself fully for them trousers of yours, Smiffy......  

I figure that a couple of hours should be enough time before I have to concentrate on playing golf.  A man can only laugh for so long......


----------



## CrapHacker (Sep 15, 2010)

Draw has been made.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one........and?????



Click to expand...

I was joking.
Draw will be made on the day to avoid any allegations of colusion. Have I spelt that right???


Click to expand...

Nope  

Click to expand...

Bollocks, you bald headed knob.
(There you go. Not one spelling mistake there)


Click to expand...

You forgot 

f.a.t. spells fat and 

u.g.l.y spells ugly.

Next week, we'll try u.s.e.l.e.s.s.

Now all you have to do is work out if I mean me or you


----------



## shagster (Sep 16, 2010)

have a good day. wish i was playing i really like the back 9
looking forward to match report
shagster


----------



## JustOne (Sep 16, 2010)

have a good day. wish i was playing i really like the back 9
looking forward to match report
shagster 

Click to expand...

Don't worry, I can tell you now.... Smiffy got 24pts


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2010)

have a good day. wish i was playing i really like the back 9
looking forward to match report
shagster 

Click to expand...

Don't worry, I can tell you now.... Smiffy got 24pts  

Click to expand...

I'd be as chuffed as Monkeys if I got 24 points on the back 9 James. I appreciate your faith in me
      

Weather is looking good this morning. The high winds from yesterday appear to have dropped which is good.
Spoke to Luke at Chartham Park yesterday to confirm final numbers (15) and he said the course was in terrific condition. Greens were hollow tined about two weeks ago and have come back really well, probably the best they have been all year.
Safe journeys to everybody. I'll see you there about 10'ish.
Rob


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 16, 2010)

OK, here goes.......

I turned up at 9 and bought a bacon and sausage baguette with a latte.  I didn't realise we got a bacon butty and coffee included with our green fee!    Note to self: read posts fully before setting off.  

I was slightly annoyed though, no-one told me it was fancy dress!  Smiffy won though, he turned up as Barry Gibb from the BeeGees!  

The course was in superb condition.  The tee boxes and fairways were lush and well manicured.  The greens were in excellent condition - true and well paced.

I played with Leftie, SnapHookedWedge and JustOne.  Leftie started well - 21 points after 9 then fell away.  JustOne started OK - 18 points after 9, 1 over par for the back nine - 37 points in total.

A lovely day spent with three good golfers.  Lovely blokes as well.

Thanks very much Smiffy for organising - much appreciated.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 16, 2010)

Another vote of thanks to Craphacker, sorry, Smiffy, for organising another great day out.

Good company, good weather, good course and some great golf.  Steady front 9 by JustOne and super back 9 dropping just 1 shot on the last.  Why he decided to chip onto that sprinkler head, I'll never know.

Going to try to set up a link to a few piccies....













Zoom in on Smiffy's strides - you can just make out his thong (Yukkk!)







Ray, Greg, Euan, Alan - Smiffy's "friends"







Pieman, Sawtooth, Craphacker







Snaphookwedge, Auburn Warrior, JustOne, Leftie 







Medwayjon, Smiffy, Bratty







Proud to use "old men's" clubs


----------



## PieMan (Sep 16, 2010)

Another great day perfectly organised by 'CrapSmiffy'!! Agree with AW's comments - course was in great nick and will definitely go back and play again.

Many thanks to Craphacker and Sawtooth for their company - we may not have been troubling the top honours, but we had a very enjoyable game. Look forward to having your company again in the future.

Ended up having a cheeky nine holes with Bratty and JustOne which ended up just being a continuation of the Cooden stupidness! Cheers again guys.

Till the next time.......


----------



## JustOne (Sep 17, 2010)

have a good day. wish i was playing i really like the back 9
looking forward to match report
shagster 

Click to expand...

Don't worry, I can tell you now.... Smiffy got *26pts* 

Click to expand...

Fixed!  


Nice pics Roger, makes a change for someone to take some snaps.

Had a really nice round with AuburnWarrior, Leftie and 'snaphookeddriver'  

AuburnWarrior hits a decent ball, Snappy hits a decent 3-off the tee    

Shot a modest score with some pretty lame shots thrown in... no pictures on the feckin' scorecard so I don't care  

(Note to self: More practice required you knob!)

Apparently as we had played so well the club secretary personally invited Bratty, Pieman and Myself to a few extra holes, we couldn't resist so played until it got dark!  

You guys make me LARF! Stupidity finds a new level  


All in all it was a really good day, if you missed out - tough-titties! Put your name down next time.

Thanks for organising it CrapSmiffy, another top-drawer day.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2010)

Thoroughly enjoyable day. Played some good shots, played some crapola shots. Couldn't hit an iron at all on the front 9, picked it up a bit on the back but by then the damage to the scorecard was done.
Thoroughly enjoyed the company of Bratty, MedwayJon and Pasty from the GolfMagic site. He shot 1 under and it was a pleasure to watch him stroking the ball around. 2 bogies on the front 9 but 3 birdies on the back did the trick.
One highlight for me was nearly birdieing my "nemesis" hole at Chartham, the 17th short par 3. I have never, ever, played this hole well even when I've been playing really well and been putting a good score together. I usually walk off with bogie at best, more than likely blob the bloody thing. Hit a nice 7 iron (should have been an 8 but I just wanted to get on the green) to about 8 feet and just missed out on the 2, left myself a gimme for the 3. Those 2 points were 2 of the most welcome I have ever scored.
Nice to meet Sawtooth and Snaphookedwedge for the first time, thanks  for coming along lads and hopefully you'll make some other events.
Glad everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## medwayjon (Sep 17, 2010)

Absolutely great day out for me and really glad to be back in the fold.

Found it difficult playing to any great standard but 25 points was good enough for me after such a long lay-off.

Hit some good drives, a couple of good iron shots plus some good chips/pitches. Putting was generally shite outside of 5ft with me having a mare in terms of judging pace.

Great company though, thanks fellas, and it was amazing to see pasty produce a -1 gross on that course, great to see the game played like that.

Big thanks to smiffy for the loan of the gokart, genuinely is seriously appreciated.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 17, 2010)

Looked fun.
Work. Not fun.

On the other hand I have had a cracking idea of how to solve the design I am working on, so not a day wasted after all. Just need to get it out of my head and onto my computer.


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Murph, is it just me or, (apart from Bratty), did the clothing look a little bland in the clour department?


----------



## CrapHacker (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Murph, is it just me or, (apart from Bratty), did the clothing look a little bland in the clour department?   

Click to expand...

Sofistikated is the word you are looking for.  

You might get that sort of dress sense down in Kent, but Sussex is much, MUCH posher.

Thanks as always to Rob - organised it and made sure he scored crap, just to make the rest of us feel better.  What a hero. ( NB it was much better organised than the one I tried earlier in the year. Note to self - come up with the ideas, and then delegate to the people with talent )

Also thanks to Paul and Shaun ( or is that Sean   )  Although the scores were close, you could just see the potential these guys had to hit a score on their day. Their company was fantastic, and I almost forgot how frustrating this game is because I was enjoying myself so much.

To anyone who hasn't been on one of these days.  Just do it.  Great company, great day.  Sod the quality of the golf.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2010)

Sod the quality of the golf.  

Click to expand...

It doesn't quite trip off the tongue so easily when you have scored 26 points, had 3 blobs and lost about half a dozen brand new balls


----------



## CrapHacker (Sep 17, 2010)

Sod the quality of the golf.  

Click to expand...

It doesn't quite trip off the tongue so easily when you have scored 26 points, had 3 blobs and lost about half a dozen brand new balls
		
Click to expand...

Only two lost balls, and only had 2 blobs, I think

But 7 three putts were pretty demoralising.

That, and the two chips and two putts from 10 yards off the 15th green.



But the K15 showed some signs of learning to behave itself.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2010)

Just goes to show what a stupid bloody game this is.
On Sunday, I couldn't putt to save my life. Missed so many short putts that basically cost me and my partner a win.
Yesterday? Putted quite well, only one three putt and that was on the last when to be honest, I couldn't have really cared less. The damage had been done.
Sunday? Mullering my irons. Yesterday? Absolute crap.
If it's not one thing, it's another.
You don't get that with fishing


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 17, 2010)

I thought the clothes were a bit muted too. No sense of style, some people.

I also thought it a bit odd that Leftie waited for someone to be bending over before photographing them, twice. Composition mate, composition.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Murph, is it just me or, (apart from Bratty), did the clothing look a little bland in the clour department?   

Click to expand...

Rickg, I wasn't sure they'd be bright enough for you!  

Cracking day, so many thanks to Rob. Thanks also to the rest of my 4-ball for a great day out, and to Pieman and JustOne for sneaking out for a few (13!) extra holes. Putting in moonlight is odd to say the least!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2010)

Cracking day, so many thanks to Rob. Thanks also to the rest of my 4-ball for a great day out, and to Pieman and JustOne for sneaking out for a few (13!) extra holes. Putting in moonlight is odd to say the least!
		
Click to expand...

Tell 'em about my drive up 15 Bratty.
Not the two I mis-hit down 6, but the mahoosive one I powered past the pro up 15 mate


----------



## Bratty (Sep 17, 2010)

Cracking day, so many thanks to Rob. Thanks also to the rest of my 4-ball for a great day out, and to Pieman and JustOne for sneaking out for a few (13!) extra holes. Putting in moonlight is odd to say the least!
		
Click to expand...

Tell 'em about my drive up 15 Bratty.
Not the two I mis-hit down 6, but the mahoosive one I powered past the pro up 15 mate
 

Click to expand...

Don't think I remember that one, Smiffy!   
Just kidding, it was a great, great drive, mate - split the bunkers and stayed on the fairway too... out the screws and out your shoes!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 17, 2010)

And a mahooosive 157 yards?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2010)

And a mahooosive 157 yards?
		
Click to expand...

If you like


----------



## ADB (Sep 17, 2010)

A great day and one that I really enjoyed - thanks Smiffy for the organisation.

Had a great round with Auburn Warrior, JustOne and Lefty and having never been to a Forum meet before was made to feel very welcome. We all had our moments and the standard of golf was very high with James playing great golf especially on the back 9.

AW has a great swing and I am sure will not be 10 handicapped for long, and Leftie put us to shame on the front nine - even stopping a wedge on its fifth bounce   

I think I may take on the new 'lite' forum name 'Snappy' as per JustOne's previous post. However, having a driving average of 30 yards and still returning 32 points gave me hope - just need to get rid of the tee demons      

Couldn't have wished for better company and it is fantastic to meet a few of the people you recognise only from their forum name. I would urge anyone to go to one of these if they get the chance.

I saw Smiffy's drive on 15, lets just say the fairway yardage markers were 'extra' useful on this ocassion 


Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2010)

I saw Smiffy's drive on 15, lets just say the fairway yardage markers were 'extra' useful on this ocassion 


Click to expand...

Did it clip one then?
  
Couldn't see off the tee, 'cos of the hump that you have to hit over.


----------



## ADB (Sep 17, 2010)

Just joshing Smiffy, it was a thing of beauty


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2010)

Just joshing Smiffy, it was a thing of beauty   

Click to expand...

Near on 400 yards I reckon


----------



## bobmac (Sep 17, 2010)

Just joshing Smiffy, it was a thing of beauty   

Click to expand...

Near on 400 yards in 2 I reckon
		
Click to expand...

That's impressive. 

On the other hand Smiffy, I wasn't impressed by the pic you took of Lefty and co.
Bang out of order and totally heightest.
By the way, is Lefty pleased to see you or were there women around?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2010)

By the way, is Lefty pleased to see you or were there women around?
		
Click to expand...

I think he was doing his Terry Wogan impression


----------



## Leftie (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## ADB (Sep 17, 2010)

That's why he is called Lefty then....and Roger is a nickname?


----------



## Leftie (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## JustOne (Sep 17, 2010)

By the way, is Lefty pleased to see you or were there women around?
		
Click to expand...

Unknown to many Leftie was the 'no hands' polevault champion in the 1902 Olympics


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2010)

There was also a litle confusion when the girl in Comet asked if he wanted a tripod for his new camera


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 18, 2010)

A big thanks to all the forum members for making me feel very welcome on my first outing.

What can I say? The course and company were first class and made for a very enjoyble day. I must admit I was absolutely bricking it stood there on the first tee surrounded by all these GM legends. After a shaky start managed to claw back some respectability and walked off the 18th knowing that I left waaaaay too many putts out there, as did Pieman and Craphacker. 3 putting was the the theme of the day unfortunately.

Pieman was pretty solid hitting most greens in regulation, Craphacker was also steady of the tee (although he had all the members bounce to himself in our group!!).  

All in all a great crack and look forward to the next one.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 18, 2010)

I must admit I was absolutely bricking it stood there on the first tee surrounded by all these GM legends.
		
Click to expand...

You have to be over 150yrs old to be a legend, so Leftie is the only one that qualifies!  


Was good to see you there Sawtooth, hopefully the first of many.


----------



## Pants (Sep 18, 2010)

You have to be over 150yrs old to be a legend, so Leftie is the only one that qualifies!  

Click to expand...

Looking at the phoho of Leftie, it seems that he is a legend in his own lunchbox    

He's also wearing well for his advanced years.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was absolutely bricking it stood there on the first tee surrounded by all these GM legends.
		
Click to expand...

Modesty forbids....


----------

